# Arkansas State Bee Keepers Meeting, 2008



## Swellsalot (Nov 8, 2006)

The Arkansas state bee keepers association meeting is next Friday & Saturday in Mountain View, Arkansas at the Ozark Folk Center. The link below has the information. 

http://www.arbeekeepers.org/2008 news.htm


----------

